# Lamiglass surf rods



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

I was thinking of buying a lamiglass surf rod for throwing weight and bait.2 Piece
What does the board and Master Baiter reccomend for a 7500C3CT?
Thanks,clownfish.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Lamiglas makes some nice rods, I use one for plugging. Still the question is how much weight. Also you may want to try some of the get togethers in the DC area and try a rod first before you buy it. Also get the rod built for you so it fits. Most of the rods will reach the 100-130yard range which you are looking for. 
Your techinque is the most important part of distance casting. Back in the 70's I taught myself how cast 8-n-bait on a custom Heaver and a Penn Jigmaster.It took about a half pound of 25-30lb test Ande to master but I could throw measured casts to 125yds with 8oz sinker and a 4 oz sinker teathered to it.


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

digger is right i feel. the question with lamiglass is the wt. rating. the 7500 is a true big drum heaver reel buy a true big drum heaver rod. bass pro ocean master 12 ft. up to 12oz. tica 12 ft. up to 10oz. pinnacle shoreline classic 11.5 ft. up to 10oz. these are fine, affordable rods for throwing large weights on busy beaches. on piers that are not crowded or on less crowded beaches when you dont need too much wt. use lighter duty surf rods like the daiwa sealine 11ft. or the lamiglass surf king, more good affordable rods. heck, istill use my old black magic series 10ft. fiberglass rods sometimes. you can throw a brick with those things. it all depends on surf conditions. i always try to fish where there are no crowds and go as light as i can and get away with it.
custom rods are the best but you can buy 4 cheapo rods for the price of one custom. talk to an expert about what you need. go to hatteras jacks in rodanthe, n.c. rods are like potato chips, nobody can eat,(or buy), just one! now this is a distance casting board... none of this equipment will enable you to cast with the big hitters except for the custom rods of course.


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

master baiter said:


> *.. none of this equipment will enable you to cast with the big hitters except for the custom rods of course. *


Just would like some more info on the above statement... Is there a " stock" rod out there ie.. tica, tsunami, okuma, salt king price ranges , that WILL get you close to the big hitters? 

Or are we all destined to lay out the 200+ bucks before we can hit 200 + yards?

Percentage wise, how do the tica's /tsunamis/okuma's of the casting world rank agains the zziplex's, the breakaway allstars, the conoflex's... ie.. is a solaris going to give you 80% of a similiar weightclassed breakaway? where does a ben doerr stand? 

How does the Ron arra lami series stand up to the custom rods?


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*I have never heard.....*

of a big hitter, say whether they can throw 600' with a 12' Tica. But then again, I have a pic. of Peter from the UK, throwing a 5' piece of broomstick, with 1 eye and a 5oz. weight and he hit 500'. So probably the only guys that can throw 600' with a $100 rod; would be a guy that can throw further, using an expensive rod. That would be interesting; have a tourney and give every guy a 12' Tica or a 12' Solaris or a 12' OM and start throwing. At a seminar I saw Mark Edwards throw a Tica, but I don't know how far he threw it. Maybe he and some of the other guys will post. So I guess that until you get your throwing form down, you are destined to spend $$$$$ to get to 200yds. By then you will own a custom. Happy spending!!!  pelican man.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Larry it's the form and action of the cast more than the rod.


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm going out to buy a broomstick... Now, is there a preference in wood? Softwood or hardwood?


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*That would be....*

interesting to try. You pick the wood and lest us know how you do. Maybe in the spring. Right now it is too cold in PA. to stand outside and practice my swing. I got a better idea; I think that I will go to Hatteras and go fishing.  Besides, I have not used my newly wrapped F1. I need to break it in.  pelican man.


----------



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

*Thanks*

ThankYou,All for your advice on this.Will let you know what i decide.
clownfish.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Larry*

I was at Hatteras Jack the first and I was checking out the F 1 he was building. I think it was yours.Do you have a hook holder on it?.....Nice rod as far as Lamiglass goes Clownfish Look around at the point and you will see a ton of them. They are very popular with the true blue drum dogs.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*under 200 bucks*

I think the Ocean Master 12 footer would be right next to impossible to beat, with what's readily available.

In Charlotte at the "8nbait" contests, I know at least one of the competitions has been won with an OM and I stood beside a buddy, practicing for a tournament and watched him 630+' with a pendulum cast with 150 gram with a stock 12' OM.. they have the muscle to keep up with all the customs, in my opinion...


Regarding lamiglas.. I have a custom 1502 and for me with 8 n bait, it's the best i've ever casted... but that's me.. everyone has their own style...


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*heavers*

there is no dought that a o.m. rod will cast. So will a 1509 allstar. That is only a part of what makes a good fishing rod. Fish fighting ability and comfort while holding it for hours at the time in high winds ect. and ability to feel bites are important. If you look at what the guys use who are the ones that catch the fish you will serve yourself well. Light and strong = $$$$$$ One day a while back the owner of Red Drum tackle, I think his name is Bob said Are you interested in casting or catching fish....There is a lot of wisdom in that statement!


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*fishing fool2...*

I had a hook keeper put on my F1. I thought I would try one while it was getting wrapped. I also had the same wrap that was put on the butt put at the ferrul. It is different, but I like it. I'm sure I will like it more, when I am actually fishing with it. pelican man.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Fi*

Thats the one .It had a bright shrink wrap on it. It is a great looking rod...He has a f1 blank in the store.....I almost bought one last year from him.....I'm sure one day I will walk out of there with one....Someone help!!! Buy it before I do!!!!!!


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Yea it is bright.....*

RED!!! My favorite color! pelican man.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

The Lamiglas 1502 and a 7500 would be a sweet setup. How do I know? I have the same setup and its an awesome deal. Throw up to 10-bait with it, only because it 12 is needed I go to the 1509 Breakaway. The 1502 loves 6-8+bait.

Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Fishingfool , that would be the same Bob Ekes who approached a group of tournament casters (unknown to him )in his store who were asking about UK rods and told them all that zziplex's ,conoflex etc were all crap rods and no good for fishing and they really ought to buy the rods he sells in his store for fishing . Yeh they really valued his opinion .


----------



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

*F1-1502???*

Can someone explain the F1 and the 1502 ?
Is it a lamiglass rod?
Hatteras Jacks the only place to buy one?
What about the lamiglass XS11MCH?
Thanks,clownfish.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*The F1 is mine ...*

and it is a Zziplex VmaxF1. It is 13'4" long and I use it for throwing 8nbait!!! Can't wait to get some saltwater on it; hopefully this weekend.  pelican man.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*1502*

Clownfish the 1502 is a Lamiglass heaver that is made for 8 oz and a big bait.It is a very popular rod on hatteras island. It has caught a ton of big drum.....Red drum tackle in Buxton has the rods built for 390 bones with S.I C guides... I ordered one today for myself... 25 dollars shipping....


----------



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

*Made a choice*

Went casting this mourning with the 11'Tica.I spooled the Abu 7500C3CT with 20#test mono.I used 8oz. today opposed to 5oz.
I loosened the spool tension knob almost all the way.I tried 4 large brake blocks,2 large brake blocks,4 small brake blocks,2 small brake blocks.I even tried it with no brake blocks and used the spool tension knob, and could not clear the 100yrd barrier.
I called the man i bought the reel from and he explained to me that i should be using at least a 12' rod with this reel and to work on my technique.I Agree.
So i bought a 12'Tica from Digital Dagger.
(PS.I bought the 7500CT Big Game back)
clownfish.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*just curious*

Why would you choose a tica over a lamiglass?


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*I don't want to speak for him...*

but I'd guess the answer is about 250 bucks.


----------



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

You are right.Most everybody told me to buy a heaver rod.I am stiil looking at Lamiglass.The stock surf and jetty series XS11MCH can you use this rod for throwing weight and bait?
Thanks,clownfish.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well I need more info than I have or have been able to find. Since Lami does not seem to list the blank that is used for the stock rods vs the blank cataloge. I may have missed something on their website. Most people I know go with the custom vs the factory so the Butt can be sized for you. With that said the Tica should be able to deliver for you to hit the 125yd range once the Techinque is down. I feel that is where the effort needs to be placed. I need to refine my techinque too, I know I can do better.


----------



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks,Digger
I will go with the 12' Tica and work on form.
ThankYou,Digger.


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

I can hit 170 w/ my 11' Tica all day.. It's all in the technique..Levelwind reels knock off distance...


Fred


----------

